# And This Is Why You Don't Make a Pet of a BULL



## WJMartin (Nov 2, 2011)

Just got a phone call from DD, her best friends' mom is in the hospital with 5 BROKEN VERTIBRAE!! 

By some miracle she doesn't have any paralysis. She may be in a back brace the rest of her life.

She bottle raised a bull calf, don't know the breed, not sure of age, at least 2 -3 years. He is a big pet, hand fed ect.

Carol went to find bull in the back pasture, surprised him she thinks and when he turned his head toward her, knocked her down and proceeded to head butt her several times for good measure. She layed there until her husband came out to look for her.

Asking for prayers and good healing thoughts for Carol and for me to keep my mouth shut. She doesn't need to be told now that bulls aren't pets, I think she got that message.

I will be offering to haul him to processor, it's the least I can do.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

sending prayers from TN for her and her family....and for you!


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Praying she'll be OK. 

I know someone who has a pet zebu bull. I don't trust him in the least. Pet or not, he's still a bull.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

So sorry to hear about your friend and hope her recovery will be complete!!!


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

I hate to hear those stories but they need to be told so it can hopefully help someone else who thinks their bull is a pet. I always hear them say "mine has never been aggressive with me" and I always think, tomorrow could be the day he kills you. You must be careful and respect a bull no matter how well trained or calm he seems.


----------



## nosqrls (Jun 9, 2012)

Have a neighbor owns a dairy His Holstein Bull cornered him 1 day and put him in ICU for 14 days. 2500 lbs+ You can not turn your back on them.


----------



## Oakshire_Farm (Dec 4, 2008)

What a horrible story. I hope she heals well. 

I have a bull, he is a nice enough fellow, but I never trust him, and always carry my pipe when in the field with him, he likes head scratches, but when he asks for them he usually gets a whack with a pipe! Over the fence fine, but if I am in the field and he wants a scratch it does not happen! He is a BULL and will never be trusted.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Bulls may be more inclined to this behavior, particularly bottle raised pets, but cows can be equally dangerous.


----------



## SeanInVa (Oct 3, 2013)

wow that is terribly unfortunate. I hope she is going to be ok - my thoughts are with her and her family


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

I had to give mine an attitude ajustment a couple years ago. I dropped the loader bucket on him and knocked him to his knees. Now he's the last cow to come to the bale feeder.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

TripleD, I'm sure he IS last to the feeder; he probably is in pain and has difficulty moving. Sounds like overkill to me.

If this is (was) a steer, it seems that he'd have been taken to the processor by now; if he's a breeding bull, he might be passing on undesirable temperament genetics.


----------



## opportunity (Mar 31, 2012)

I don't think the bulls are any worse then the steers or cows they all need respect. I have had three bulls all could eat form my hand but you never turned you back on them. The worst attack I had was a halter broke cow that was used to being brushed and handled she attacked me and I came away with my clothing ripped off though nothing was hurt badly my husband had to beat her off me as she kept head butting me around. never trust an animal


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

Our girls are hand raised on mama's milk and they are sweet as a lap dog but I never enter the pasture without a big stick and I never take my eyes off them. I think I can hold my own with my stick against a crazy cow but not a bull so I won't have one. AI is my choice. That doesn't mean I don't hug, and cuddle, and brush on my girls. I just never forget how much bigger and stronger they are than me. I don't do treats out of the hand either. Seems it makes them way too pushy.


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

Prayers for your friend and thanks for the timely reminder~ with winter coming I will be putting hay out with the cows pretty often and this is the first year I'll be having a dairy breed adult bull on the pasture. 

I'm always making a big deal about not trusting the bull~ I carry my "better-be-good-stick and try to keep the tractor, the hay bale, a cow...anything between me and the bull when I'm in the pasture. My sister says "well he's never even looked cross eyed at you".... Thats right... and if he does look cross eyed at me I plan to already be on the other side of the fence cussing and calling the processor long before he can make contact with me!


----------



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

I raised a Chianina x Brown Swiss bull calf on a bottle years ago. He grew into a huge well built bull so I put him on my crossbred cows. He threw great calces , but after a while he got to where whenever I drove into the pasture he would come up to the truck or tractor or whatever and start butting and pushing it. 

I sold him as a 4 year old because I was afraid he'd tear up my truck or worse, hurt me or some one else. 

Sorry about your friend and I hope she she makes full recovery.


----------



## Alaska (Jun 16, 2012)

Its a good reminder as the lowline bull we have is just a sweetheart.
I will be sure to leave this up for the wife to read.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

G. Seddon said:


> TripleD, I'm sure he IS last to the feeder; he probably is in pain and has difficulty moving. Sounds like overkill to me.
> 
> If this is (was) a steer, it seems that he'd have been taken to the processor by now; if he's a breeding bull, he might be passing on undesirable temperament genetics.


 He's still doing his job. He doesnt try to run me down anymore. He throws beautiful calves.


----------



## Gravytrain (Mar 2, 2013)

Alaska said:


> Its a good reminder as the lowline bull we have is just a sweetheart.
> I will be sure to leave this up for the wife to read.


This is exactly what I was thinking. Our lowline bull is a 1500# puppy dog. I have to continuously remind my wife and kids that they are NEVER to turn their back on him or walk around him without a close escape route. Personally, I'm more wary of the full grown Angus cows that he services...


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

Just a reminder our Highland Bull ~1200lbs can pick up the back of a 45 hp MM tractor with a 5x5 bale of Hay on it. If he wants to and yes he likes scratches.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

What a shame. At least she lived, she could have easily been crushed to death by a head butt. 

Not just the bulls, don't make a pet out of any bovine. Come spring there will be stories of the pet cow who went after the owner after she calved......


----------



## FaithFirst (Nov 2, 2013)

I've always considered sows with piglets worse than a bull. But I completely agree with the point being brought up. 

Faith, Family, Worship, Work.


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

A neighbor carried a club to "teach his Red Angus some manners" if he ever showed aggression. When the bull snorted and shook his head at him, he whacked him, the bull didn't like his lesson and put him in intensive care for a week with blunt force and crush trauma. He survived only because he was close to a fence and was butted/pushed under the fence out of reach and his wife found him quickly. 

The folks that think a club makes them equal to or able to fend off a bull with it are overly optimistic or terribly ill informed. Might as well carry a feather duster, it would be just about as effective.


----------



## wvdexters (Apr 30, 2012)

I hope your friend will be alright. And Yes, he needs to go immed. 

We made a similar mistake once. Bottle raised a jersey bull. Sweet little thing. He would have killed me if my dog hadn't turned him. She held him while I ran and got through the fence. Cut up, but safe and much wiser.

He tasted very good.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Hope she is getting better. I am being more careful with the cows.


----------



## Jersey/guernsey (Nov 12, 2012)

The folks that think a club makes them equal to or able to fend off a bull with it are overly optimistic or terribly ill informed. Might as well carry a feather duster, it would be just about as effective.[/QUOTE]

just so, and never try to teach a bull manners with a stick or club you will just end up making him mean. Hope your friend is better soon


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

all male livestock no matter how big or how small need to be respected as such, they are there for ONE reason and ONE reason only, ill tempered ones should be culled right away but just because the next one is sweet doesn't mean you need to make a pet of it, a ram, buck, boar or Rooster can be just as aggressive, just because they are a smaller package doesn't mean they cant hurt you or someone smaller.


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

If you raise a bull to use for breeding, sell him before he hits two years old. If you want an older bull, buy one raised by someone else: You'll never think about trusting him when you didn't raise him from a baby.

I hope Carol makes a full recovery. That's a heck of a thing to have happen to someone.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Come to think of it, A.I. isn't such a hassle after all.


----------



## WJMartin (Nov 2, 2011)

Carol should come home tomorrow. She's having to learn how to get around wearing a back brace.

Won't hear of sending the bull, Norman, to sale barn or processor. "It wasn't his fault, I startled him." OK...not my bull or my back. They are keeping him in a smallish pen and her husband is the only who goes in to feed.

Hope this serves as a reminder to everybody to be careful around animals in general, she could have been paralyzed or killed.

Thanks for all the prayers and healing thoughts.


----------



## farmgirl6 (May 20, 2011)

I was very lucky, I raised my Norman from a bottle, cute as a button, loves me, still could kill me without meaning 2, when we moved I had him made a steer, I didn't want him getting out after cows in heat. didn't realize how lucky I was I did that; he was getting close to 2, when I think about I sometimes had my kids feed for me, I feel woozy and very very blessed. he lets my mini push him around, seriously, not a mean bone in his body, He is now enormous, the biggest jersey my vet has ever seen, very friendly, and still I don't turn my back for one minute or go in the pasture without my dog, ever, or a quick escape plan. the only bull on my place is little Walden, he is a miniature cross, and I still keep my eye on him I don't know if getting her bull made a steer now would do much good...I also had Normans horns tipped and a ring put in his nose, but he took that out one day and I still don't know how...


----------



## Alaska (Jun 16, 2012)

This is Alaska's wife here and these posts have been a wake up call for me. Today when I went into the pasture w/ the cows our "sweet" bull gave me a pause. I certainly plan to be way more careful in the future. Hope all heals well. Nothing happens fast but damage!


----------



## WJMartin (Nov 2, 2011)

I don't know if having him steered now would make much difference. I have a steer, he was cut at 4 months, two years old now, Dexter, with horns, top of the feed chain, with the cooler weather he makes me nervous. I know he just feels good and is young but he gets pushy when I feed a small can of cubes. He is headed to processor on the 18th, I can watch him until then.


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

My guardian angel must have got a lot of grey in his wings when I was growing up. I was always messing with the neighbors cattle. I never knew that cows could be mean, and I just thought the bull was cool. I have learned ALOT from HT and I am thankful for all the lessons from all of you. Sure hope Carol has a full recovery, will be praying.


----------



## bigmudder77 (Jun 9, 2008)

i grew up on a dairy farm with bulls running with the cows these were bulls we raised on the farm when they were born till 2 months old then moved to our grower farm barn till about a year old they were sent to our dry cow/ heifer barn and were raised there till we shipped them or used them for the dairy herd 

so needless to say ive been around alot of bulls over the years not scared of them so to say but scared of what they can do to you and we use to leave the horns on the bulls for a couple years till a bull got it stuck and ripped it off 

now i raise hogs and just a couple cows for beef and i will say any animals male or female can turn on you in a matter of seconds 

just glad she is alive


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

WJMartin said:


> Carol should come home tomorrow. She's having to learn how to get around wearing a back brace.
> 
> Won't hear of sending the bull, Norman, to sale barn or processor. "It wasn't his fault, I startled him." OK...not my bull or my back. They are keeping him in a smallish pen and her husband is the only who goes in to feed.
> 
> ...



Carol needs an intervention: Norman wasn't startled, Norman was being a bull. He should have been on a truck the day after it happened. Tell her the next time it will be her husband and HE might not be as lucky as she was. 

I know that sounds mean, but to hear that's the way she's talking after what happened is really upsetting to me.


----------



## WJMartin (Nov 2, 2011)

Jennifer L.: I agree, he would be on a truck and gone.

I also am mean, because I have put down a dog who turned and bit at me.

I also have shipped horses that I decided needed more training than I could handle.

Those were my choices, my animals. 

Carol considers herself an "animal lover" not an "animal realist". Of course, right now, she is an animal with a broken back.


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

A couple people mentioned counting on dogs. What kind of dogs and what training do they have?


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

My brother-in-law's former in-laws own a dairy farm. Their Holstein bull went after Ray and put him in the hospital for two weeks. This was not the first time the bull had gone after someone, but the last straw in a long sequence of events. When he got out and could hobble down to the barn with a cane and a .22, he took care of the problem. He said he just didn't feel right sending him to the sale and selling him to his next potential victim.


----------



## waterbuffy (Oct 17, 2009)

My aussie saved me when I was attacked by a dairy cow. He had no training, just knew I was in trouble and I needed help fast. When he attacked the cow she went after him too and also threw him in the air. That made him so mad he went after her and gave her a bloody nose and then put every cow in the barn and wouldn't let them out. I think it depends on the dog, not their breed or training.


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

waterbuffy said:


> My aussie saved me when I was attacked by a dairy cow. He had no training, just knew I was in trouble and I needed help fast.


Aussies are at least a herding breed. My dogs are hunting breeds, I'm still working on training them not to chase down the livestock...


----------



## WJMartin (Nov 2, 2011)

Talked with Carol today, the bull is a Hereford, polled, and still a pet. Told her I have a steer I'm taking to processor on the 18th and there was room in the trailer for Norman. Can we say, I got a very dirty look. lol


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Foolish lady. I got hurt by a steer, was my fault as I didn't let go of the rope. Am used to horses, not so much cows. Anyway, he nearly bit a bullet that day and he was young then. We managed to wait a few more weeks before sending him to freezer camp. He tasted good. I still have problems from the bones he broke. This lady not only has a death wish for herself but for her hubby, too. Does he have any better sense than his wife?


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Any herding breed is good for cow dogs. You could also consider a cur dog...catahoula leopard or blackmouth cur...or a blue lacy. Any of those 3 are good on cows and feral hogs.


----------



## farmgirl6 (May 20, 2011)

Harley is half lab, half Dalmatian, and a heck of a farm dog - Norman was a little bull when he playfully went after me with his horns - I knew I would not make it over the fence, just before impact I see a blur of black and Harley has Norman by the nose pulling him off - no training, pure instinct....Norman lost his horn tips, party favors and got his nose ringed after that, and settled down just fine as a pet...still don't turn my back on him in the pasture tho...Harley has also saved a goat from a miniature stallion - considering she spent the first five years in a dog pen in someones back yard, nothing short of amazing..I don't go out in the pasture without her...


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

I guess I should amp up the "Don't chase livestock" training so I can have mine off lead in the pasture with me.


----------



## lakeportfarms (Apr 23, 2009)

My wife and I were handling a Hereford heifer that was probably 300 lbs. and a bit nuts on a lead once, and the heifer managed to get the lead wrapped around my legs and take my feet out from under me causing me to let go of the lead. My wife had a hold of the other lead and as the Hereford took off down the a hill she was dragging my wife along with her. A Highland cow that we have in an adjacent pasture ran up, went over a field fence (she never does that otherwise), and then took her head and horns and repeatedly pushed the heifer into the ground until my wife could recover and I could grab the other lead again. We were at first mad at her for getting in the way, but then realized she was actually helping us.

We've had other instances where she's done things that have helped us herd or catch cows or calves, or actually show signs of protecting us. Her calves have the same docile temperament.

I would be enjoying a nice steak from that bull right about now, and to think that he is probably breeding cows is a really bad idea.


----------



## Gaduchman (Nov 15, 2013)

Typically where I'm from (Wyo-Mont) dogs chasing cattle - that aren't your dogs, get shot. If they chase cattle, they'll chase game animals - a HUGE no-no. We sell all bull calves at 600-700lbs, keeping the breeders in a separate pasture.


----------



## tracylee (Jun 29, 2013)

I turned my back on our bull and he got me. I have learned to wait until he was way out in pasture before going in to feed. He did go to the butchers a couple of months later and boy am I getting my revenge now.


----------



## COWS (Dec 23, 2012)

Learned at an early age not to have pet bulls. We bought a young bull calf from an uncle who had raised him as a pet. Bull would come up to you to have his head scratched, another no-no. He would rub his head against your leg to get attention. Not funny when he got up to several hundred pounds. He got sold, never did get old enough to get mean.

Re: dogs chasing game. I could care less if someone's dogs chases the rats with antlers, but here is a dog chasing deer story. Was working on some machinery at the edge of a plowed field close to a creek. Heard dogs barking and getting closer. They came onto the field, a large German Shepard and another medium size dog or two, and a small short legged Beagle. They jumped a doe and 2 half grown fawns, which took off running with the dogs in full cry, the German Shepard in front and the Beagle far in the rear. The noise faded into the distance. A good while later the doe and one fawn came running by me, went to the bottom of the field again where the other fawn, or maybe another one, jumped out and they ran off. Animals that are chased by predators assume the predator can scent them and they will run in a big circle, crossing back on themselves to try to lose the scent. Interesting to track a rabbit in the snow and see his tracks do this. After a while they will break the circle and take off straight. Anyway, a long time later the dogs came trotting by me and went to the bottom of the field, following the scent, and a big buck jumped out and took off with the dogs following. I went down to the bottom of the field, bound the bucks tracks, and paced them off. He was clearing thirty feet each jump.

Dogs get in good shape chasing game like that. Probably do a lot of sleeping the next day.

COWS


----------



## bryncalyn (Jan 7, 2013)

I know that this is not really a bovine story but growing up my neighbors had pit bulls. They took on our 2 steers. Thank God the steers were quite a bit taller than they but the dogs really tore up the sweeter tempered steer. I cringe every time when I see people say that pit bulls are sweet. Years later we had one. I would never trust one of those dogs around kids after seeing what they did to our steers and experiencing our family pet just bristling and changing his nature when there was nothing to induce him to do so. Yeah. Ok, 'nuf said about that. 

One of the two steers that got in the tangle with the pit bulls decided to take on my mom or was it the other way around?? Needless to say she got away with an 8 inch barbwire gash on her inner thigh and a good heart-cleansing blood rush as she barely outran the steer. Yeah, he was the meaner of the two.


----------



## randiliana (Feb 22, 2008)

http://www.usask.ca/wcvm/herdmed/applied-ethology/Bottle-raised males can be very dangerous.pdf

There's a very good article about Bottle or Pet raised male animals...

Not to say that I trust any of our bulls, but hand raised ones are basically a ticking time bomb...

We've got a few pet cows around, the kids are in 4H. But those cows are taught respect right from day one, which makes a difference. You don't have to beat them, but a good smack, sometimes with a stick, when it is required goes a long ways.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

It is immoral to keep an animal that endangers your neighbors upon escape. A bull that lacks the normal "flight" response will require harsh physical force against him sooner or later. It's cruel to the poor beasties in the end.


----------

